# G. H.



## cda (Feb 2, 2016)

Forget about the election!!

Did the Ground Hog see its shadow???

Will Brent have to wear his winter kilt or will he be able to change to the spring kilt??


----------



## Paul Sweet (Feb 2, 2016)

Which one?  Apparently Punxsutawney Phil didn't see his shadow, but some other groundhogs saw theirs.

Some places will have six more long, hard weeks of winter, while spring will come to Punxsutawney in only a month and a half.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Feb 2, 2016)

Sharing a quote from someone in our office: "Word on the street is that Hillary saw Bernie’s shadow, and will now have to endure at least 6 more weeks of misery.  Not sure on that Groundhog thing."


----------



## conarb (Feb 2, 2016)

> Sharing a quote from someone in our office: "Word on the street is that Hillary saw Bernies shadow, and will now have to endure at least 6 more weeks of misery. Not sure on that Groundhog thing."


Hillary's no groundhog, no groundhog has cankles like Hilary.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## MASSDRIVER (Feb 3, 2016)

If Hillary gave Obama one of her balls they would both have two.

Brent


----------

